# Stairgates and cats



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hello ladies 

this is really for those who have cats and then have children placed with them who are young enough to need stair gates..... how did your cat get over the stairgate? did they climb up and over? was it a problem at all? (we have 2 cats, one could get over the top of a stairgate but the other one is slightly big boned and would struggle to do a climb .... )

many thaks
T
xxx


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I'm not an adoption mummy but I do have stairgates and cats

One of ours just jumps the gates, easy as anything.

The other one jumped them on the first day they were installed and now refuses...
so he gets let through when we are feeling nice/sorry for him (after trying and trying to encourage him over again!  )


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Our cat goes through the bannisters downstairs but if we accidently shut him in upstairs he meows until we open the gate, he's too fat to go through the bars or to jump over!


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi, 
I thought I'd be the only one who would be soft enough to go and open the gate (when we need one!) for the cats!!
One will probably get over it if needed, the other one will wait until it is opened!   

many thanks for your replies 
T
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Same here, 2 cats - 1 will jump but the other refuses/ is too stupid to realise she can jump over  

However, our cats don't go upstairs anymore since munchkins arrival


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

We have a dog and even he "jumps" the gates!

xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, we have 3 cats and a dog.  The dog doesn't jump the gate nor do the cats.  We have offset our gate slightly so that there is a larger gap on one side and the cats can squeeze through there.  We have the type that you screw in so we lengthened it more on one side - easy peasy.  Hope I have made sense


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

We have the gates raised higher so there is a gap underneath that the cats can get through, maybe not ideal for the top of the stairs due to a tripping hazard with a bottom bar, but not all gates have a bar at the bottom so it could still work.


----------

